# Art becomes/meets science



## Dr.Fiero (May 7, 2019)

I subscribe to a lot of tech newsletters.

Usually they're talking about the latest 'thing' in electronics etc, but today this came across my desk(top)!

https://hackaday.com/2019/05/07/how-art-became-science-in-machining/


----------

